# Visualisierung: VoIP



## Westbär (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Ich interessiere mich in letzte zeit immer mehr mit VoIP. Das spannende daran ist,  wie man die Aufnahmen zu einem anderen Computer in echtzeit schickt.
Gibts irgendwelche Tutorials mit denen man einen VoIP (Server oder Client, P2P?) erstellt?

Bin dankbar für alle Links, PDF etc.

Gruß


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. Juli 2007)

Hi

Suchst du vielleicht sowas wie Asterisk?


----------



## Westbär (2. Juli 2007)

Ich will sowas nicht "benutzen" oder am Server installieren. Ich will es selbstmachen.
Und dazu suche ich Tutorials etc.

Gruß


----------

